

Slowpal - 5 days in. 150 users. 1 million transactions indexed. - L1AD

Slowpal is a simple web app which makes searching, browsing and filtering Paypal transactions quick and easy.<p>Anyone who receives or sends payments using Paypal knows what a ball ache it is to run reports. They take an age to generate - that's if they don't crash first.<p>We made Slowpal to scratch our own itch and help us manage the transactions on our shopping marketplace Shoply.com<p>We made Slowpal public last week so others can benefit from the time and stress savings it provides.<p>TNW wrote a post on Sunday (http://tnw.co/ILQ0UG), since then we have had 150 signups with 120 granting us read permissions on their Paypal accounts. We have now indexed well over 1 million transactions, making them all instantly filterable &#38; searchable.<p>There's a ton of additional value we could provide once we have transaction histories, such as forecasts, insights, aggregations, mashups with other data sources etc.<p>We'd love to know what you think so far - http://slowpal.com
======
israelyc
Thanks, I signed up right after the launch to try it out (on my personal
account).. The product is cool, two things that I think will make it perfect:
1\. Some kind of a security explanation, about the confidentiality of the
content - my partners are a bit reluctant to give even a "read only" access to
the PayPal account.. 2\. Slowpal was really slow (about 24h) in indexing my
personal account which has way less transaction to date then the business
account.

But its a great itch to scratch.. thanks!

~~~
abuella
Thanks for feedback. We will add security explanation. We index as quickly as
paypal serves our requests. Once we have the data though, everything is then
super fast.

------
samhamilton
Will you be releasing the source code for those of us who are a bit too
paranoid to give read only access to our paypal accounts?

------
rrrhys
I like the nice clean design, bootstrap done well. I think you might get an
angry email about the cool logo though.

